# Things you learn not to do



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Something important that I learned tonight... If you are holding a mealworm in one hand and your hedgie in the other, and you suddenly need your second hand to hold onto you hedgie, it is NOT recommended that you use your mouth to hold the mealworm. Let it fall, throw it across the room, feed it to the dog, SOMETHING... but DON't use your mouth to hold the mealworm. Decided it was a brilliant idea and it squished between my lips and... UGH! I can't go on.

What are some things you've learned the hard way with your hedgie?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yuck! :lol:

I've learned that if you have a meal worm skin stuck to the end of a chopstick, you should listen when your brain screams "stop, you're about to do something incredibly stupid!". Stupid me put the chopstick over the cricket cage I keep the meal worms in and gently blew on it to get the skin to come off... which in turn caused *all* of the meal worm skins in the cricket cage to come flying out! Norman was going absolutely bonkers, running around trying to catch the skins that were snowing down all over the couch. :roll:


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

I learned that if I hold a worm in my hand next to a very hungry hedgie you may end
up feeding your finger instead.

Had this happen when I ran out of worms one day and she did not get her quota.
When I gave her a worm the next day she nearly took my finger off LOL.

By the way, never did it ever enter my mind to hold a wormie between my lips,
Holding between my fingers is creepy enough for a wimp like me :}


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL! After the 10th day holding Harvey when he was a baby, it finally occurred to me that I should change into garbagy clothes and take the nice ones off. I don't know if he was pooping or birthing a baby hedgehog. WOW!


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm probably jinxing myself, but he's only peed a little on me once and it wasn't very much. He's never pooped on me. He made his first little poopy in the litterbox sometime during the day today. I almost cried tears of joy when I saw it. It's such a pretty poop


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

lilchris28 said:


> I'm probably jinxing myself, but he's only peed a little on me once and it wasn't very much. He's never pooped on me. He made his first little poopy in the litterbox sometime during the day today. I almost cried tears of joy when I saw it. It's such a pretty poop


     Yay! Litterbox poop!!


----------

